# VHDL course راااائع جدا من Start group



## عبكرينو المخترع (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم كورس ال VHDL  الرائع جدا 

شوفت كورسات كتير ... لكن الكورس والكاتريال ده رائعة فعلا من الألف الى الياء

اتمنى لكم الاستفادة

*
والآن اسيبكم مع التحميل
​
Intrduction to the Course تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 1-- تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 2... تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 3 تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 4 تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

session 5 -- تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

session 6-- تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

session 7 تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 8 تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

Session 9 تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

session 10_ تحميل ● مركز رفع الملفات العربي

*
مع تحيات

start group team*​


----------



## eng_msa_8_8 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عجبتني الكورسات و كنت عاوز أسأل 
إزاي أقدر أخدها ؟
هل في كورسات هتبدأ قريب؟


----------



## engakthamcon (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك على المجهور الرائع


----------



## hussien95 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزانك


----------



## محمد بسيوني2010 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع دا


----------



## ziad2013 (1 فبراير 2013)

شكر جزيلا على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## omardida (2 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر على الكورس وجزاك الله كل خير
لكن كان عندي سؤال متعلق بالمجال ممكن


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و فيهم


----------



## hussein mahamed (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش عارف احمل كل لما اخش لصفحة التحميل اللى هى هوست منيستر مش فاهم احمل منها ازاااااااااااااى :87:


----------



## engineer (26 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

